# I Am New



## starshine (Nov 7, 2012)

I stumbled upon this website by accident and I feel so happy to have found it!

http://fineartsheffield.com

I am looking for photographs of a friesian horse to do a painting from in acrylic medium. I would love permission to paint one from a photograph.


----------

